# Percutaneous Pinning of Toe FX



## anelson01 (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a physician that did a Percutaneous pinning of the right third toe proximal phalangeal. I am not seeing a cpt code for that procedure. I am wondering if an unlisted code will need to be used?  I see a code for the great toe but not the phalangeal.  Any idea's?

Thanks


----------



## jdemar (Aug 30, 2011)

I would use the unlisted code 28899 and compare to 26727.


----------

